# guys, do you have no hair on your ankles anymore?



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i could never remember or not whether the hair on my legs has always stopped at like 2 inches above my ankles. like halfway down the lower leg, the hair just..... stops like a crisp well-defined line. Yes, this pic is my legs.










i've really only just paid this attention in the past month or so but i think its been like that for at least 4 or 5 years or more. I honestly don't know.

i have found out that this is possible what's known as frictional alopecia where socks might be responsible for repeatedly breaking hairs off to the point where hair doesn't grow there anymore. Apparently it's somewhat common issue for males, but only generally only seems to affect ankles/lower leg.

it's not a health issue, but i'm slightly slightly self-conscious about it as now if i wear something short if its hot enough weather, it possibly looks as if i've shaved my ankles, which of course i have not. Don't want people thinking i've shaved my ankles. LOL. Theres no hair loss anywhere else like this on the legs.

i've never worn long socks where the hair is absent for prob about 4 or 5 years and generally only wear those little ankle socks like you see here. Apparently, i've read the hair _can _grow back after a long time. i really hope some hair comes back there.

How many of you guys have missing ankle hair like this? How many do you have normal pattern of hair that goes all the way down to where it joins the feet? Is this something generally people would not notice?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

OK, so I'm the only person noticing this or having this?. its a serious post. I'll post links of other "sufferers" of this to show its not unique to me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My hair goes lower than yours at the front but there's a little gap on the back where the foot connects to leg I guess. Also looking I have a few hairs on my left foot too and my two big toes. Yeah I have lots of hair.. Not all thick though. Oh my god I'm literally a Hobbit now. No **** you reality. I'm going to be an dark elf. Elves were supposed to be short anyway. Hobbits are boring. Yeah OK a couple almost threw a ring into a volcano but still. Why can't I be a Human (race of Man or whatever,) I was supposed to be. I think this is what happened to Gollum

Anyway I can't imagine me or anyone ever noticing that. Also when I saw this thread earlier the image wasn't loading because I was on my phone and I was confused by what you meant because I thought you meant hair on just the actual ankle part like the nobbly bit.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Do people actually look at people's ankles to see if they have hair there?


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

**** I am missing hair up half my leg. Don't worry about that little stuff.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I noticed this on one of my family members.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I shave, so I don't have this kind of concerns ever.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Sus y said:


> I shave, so I don't have this kind of concerns ever.


yes, but maybe if you or women wear socks that go all the way up the entire leg up to your hips, you can kill the hair like what has happened to me and youll never have to shave again!!!! you could wear these sock in the winter so no one sees. sure as hell has done a great job on my ankles and i wasnt even trying! :-|


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

found another few pics of this phenomenon. these are NOT me.










im not as bad as this one








@Persephone The Dread so you don't shave your legs? do you have dark hair? i suppose that if you wouldnt notice it, then it's probably not very obvious, thanks.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

lol my legs are the same, I thought it was normal not to have hairy feet? Unless you are a hobbit lmao


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> I noticed this on one of my family members.


did you say anything or did you think "Oh, he must've shaved his ankles. why the hell did he do that?" Maybe you didn't think much at all?

*Quote from a health website:*

Friction

Frictional alopecia is hair loss caused by repetitive friction, commonly from tight socks, jeans or trousers. This rubbing or chafing can damage hair follicles, leading to hair breakage and hair loss in the area where the friction occurs. Friction can also discourage hair growth in affected areas. While this type of alopecia does not cause scarring, sometimes the hair does not grow back even after the source of the friction is removed


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Nekobasu said:


> lol my legs are the same, I thought it was normal not to have hairy feet? Unless you are a hobbit lmao


no, i dont have hairy feet. but the hair should go down the leg to where the foot starts, and not stop 1/2 way down the calves.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

nah dude honestly I think that is normal. Most guys I know have the same legs


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

KILOBRAVO said:


> yes, but maybe if you or women wear socks that go all the way up the entire leg up to your hips, you can kill the hair like what has happened to me and youll never have to shave again!!!! you could wear these sock in the winter so no one sees. sure as hell has done a great job on my ankles and i wasnt even trying! :-|


Well, then that's good, I shave for a reason, killing those hairs is good, apparently, according to the current times, maybe in the future the trend will be hairy women and shaved legs for who, I'm looking forward those days!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Nekobasu said:


> nah dude honestly I think that is normal. Most guys I know have the same legs


The same legs? Do you mean those are collective legs? wow! Too much socialism lol kidding :b


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Sus y said:


> The same legs? Do you mean those are collective legs? wow! Too much socialism lol kidding :b


lmao Sus you know what I mean :laugh:


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> did you say anything or did you think "Oh, he must've shaved his ankles. why the hell did he do that?" Maybe you didn't think much at all.


I thought, "Oh, his socks have suffocated the hair on his ankles. Does everyone with tight socks have this too?"


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@KILOBRAVO No I don't shave them (or otherwise remove the hair.) I've only tried shaving them once actually and there was lots of blood (cheap razor I guess,) I used hair removal cream more. And I have dark hair and very pale skin. Also about the long socks, I used to wear those a lot as a teenager during the winter and it didn't seem to do anything so perhaps it depends on the socks design and/or hormones.

I got bought some hair removal cream for Christmas which I will have to use because I don't like wasting things. From a family friend who was there when I was listing some of the reasons I don't including money when my dad asked. She thought that was the main reason inatead of a benefit and bought me some.

I decided I'd do it in the summer since that was always the only time I did remove my leg hair and also smooth legs can feel nice in the summer if it's hot. But I don't want to now because the idea of doing it makes me kind of sad even if the skin feels nice, and it takes a while to grow back.


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

I don't shave. I have one hair here and there and there is no clear limit. I think I have more hair on my arms than my legs. I don't shave my arms either. It wants to grow and what I am to destroy my skin hairs dreams :grin2:.


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

That's weird, I got hair all the way to my big toes and I'm never going to shave them.
Actually having hairy legs is quite helpful in summer, I can see often mosquitos struggling to get to the skin.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I never had any hair on my ankles. I also never had any hair on my arms and my chest. I am not sure if most women will see that as a positive or negative.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Pretty much all the way down, though gets slightly half arsed areound the ankle. Not that surprising the hair though lol.

Pics.


















The toes are covered cos they are like the feet of a corpse.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> My hair goes lower than yours at the front but there's a little gap on the back where the foot connects to leg I guess. Also looking I have a few hairs on my left foot too and my two big toes. Yeah I have lots of hair.. Not all thick though. Oh my god I'm literally a Hobbit now. No **** you reality. I'm going to be an dark elf. Elves were supposed to be short anyway. Hobbits are boring. Yeah OK a couple almost threw a ring into a volcano but still. Why can't I be a Human (race of Man or whatever,) I was supposed to be. I think this is what happened to Gollum
> 
> Anyway I can't imagine me or anyone ever noticing that. Also when I saw this thread earlier the image wasn't loading because I was on my phone and I was confused by what you meant because I thought you meant hair on just the actual ankle part like the nobbly bit.


well, its weird because there's some hair patches on the feet and on each of the toes that friction by socks hasn't worn of there... well, I hate that hair there so I Just shave that off. yep, so I shave my feet. blah. gonna admit that and don't care. LOL. looks weird anyway when there's a defecit of hair like halfway up the ankle to then have some on feet...

and really, in full sunlight, it looks a lot like my whole leg looks the same color. looks Like the strong light actually makes the leg hair much less noticeable and that contrast between where the hair suddenly stops at the ankle is not noticeable much at all when I was checking this in a mirror while in direct sun. It really really shows up in.my above pic cause that was in shade with no dazzling light. hmm.. some guys seem to have these utterly utterly hairless legs. LOL. look suspiciously smooth as if they're shaving them or... they're hairy as a gorilla. do you get your legs out Percy if its warm enough?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

my ankles also dont have any hair, it's a tragedy


----------



## Ash_s (Jul 26, 2018)

Glad I’m not the only one who suffers with this. No hair below sock line but I’m a gorilla everywhere else. It’s really noticeable. Lots of hair and then 3 inches of nothing!

About 5 years ago someone said I looked like a hobbit and I became really self conscious. I haven’t worn shorts since... Switched to ankle and trainer socks about 10 months ago but still have 3 inches of baldness above my ankles. If anyone’s managed to reverse this serious phenomenon I’d love to know how!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

My hair isn't completely gone, but it is more spread out and thinner near my ankle area.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't have hair in lots of places anymore.


----------

